# General > Recipes >  Fudge!

## telfordstar

Ok so im thinking maybe I would like to attempt to make some fudge.  Does anyone have a good preferably fool proof recipe?  Thanking in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

Cheats fudge

Tin of condensed milk and 400g of chocolate (any flavour  :Smile: ). Melt together and pour into a clingfilm lined dish. Pop in the fridge overnight then cut and savour.

----------


## chaz

My daughter makes this one :Smile: 

1 large can nestles condenced milk
2pts fresh milk
2lb granulated sugar
2tbspns syrup
2oz butter
pinch of cream of tartar
1 tsp vanilla essence

lightly grease a 9x12 tin
put fresh milk,butter, essence and sugar in a large pan over low heat until dissolved
add syrup,nestles milk and cream of tartar and bring slowly to the boil,stirring continuously until at soft ball stage
remove from heat and leave for 5 mins to cool
then beat with a wooden spoon till thick and grainy
pour into tin and set.

----------


## telfordstar

> My daughter makes this one
> 
> 1 large can nestles condenced milk
> 2pts fresh milk
> 2lb granulated sugar
> 2tbspns syrup
> 2oz butter
> pinch of cream of tartar
> 1 tsp vanilla essence
> ...


 
Fantastic! thank you

----------


## chaz

> Fantastic! thank you


my daughter just made trays of the stuff as wedding favors,watch the syrup that they are flat tablespoons full, she found it didnt set right with a rounded spoonfulls.
hope it works out ok :Smile:

----------


## Dreamweaver

Oh flip - I'm going to have to do this now. Stuff the diet  ::

----------


## Leanne

> Oh flip - I'm going to have to do this now. Stuff the diet


Ditto.....

----------


## Leanne

I made some and substituted 100ml of the milk for 100ml of Baileys. OMG! It was divine! People - please try this recipe. MUCH better than mine  :Smile:

----------


## goldenguernsey

might try this with goats milk, cheers

----------


## ducati

> I made some and substituted 100ml of the milk for 100ml of Baileys. OMG! It was divine! People - please try this recipe. MUCH better than mine


Mmm, might try substituting all the milk for Baileys  ::

----------


## chocolatechip

I'm going to try and attempt to make some fudge this pm and how much of a tin of condensed milk do I need to put in? PLEASE HELP! Thank you in advance Chocolatechip xx :Grin:

----------


## chaz

> I'm going to try and attempt to make some fudge this pm and how much of a tin of condensed milk do I need to put in? PLEASE HELP! Thank you in advance Chocolatechip xx


Hi, its a full  large tin that goes in  :Smile:

----------


## chocolatechip

Thanks Chaz for helping but what weight of a tin needs to in? Thank you again xx

----------


## chocolatechip

My mum has come up with a couple of new ideas to go in to the fudge, it's Cherry Brandy or Cornish Clotted Cream. I know you can get the Clotted Cream in Tesco

----------


## chaz

> Thanks Chaz for helping but what weight of a tin needs to in? Thank you again xx


Its the 397g tin of milk
 :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

*sigh*
I just put on 2lb looking at this thread!
And the diabetic nurse would have kittens if I actually made the fudge as I cant help but taste at every stage... and the tins I have have round corners...and if you want nice squares the corner pieces have to go... ::

----------


## chocolatechip

What does the grainy bit mean     *then beat with a wooden spoon till thick and grainy
pour into tin and set. Thanks for your help again chocolatechip*

----------


## chaz

> What does the grainy bit mean *then beat with a wooden spoon till thick and grainy*
> 
> 
> *pour into tin and set. Thanks for your help again chocolatechip*


 It looks and feels slightly grainy,and tastes it  :Smile:

----------


## chocolatechip

Thanks Chaz for your help again, will try and let you know how it turns out! Do you leave it set overnight or just for a couple of hours :Grin:

----------


## chaz

> Thanks Chaz for your help again, will try and let you know how it turns out! Do you leave it set overnight or just for a couple of hours


We left ours overnight :Grin:

----------

